# gdb can't find any source after compile through distcc



## Ooxxao (May 27, 2016)

I'm using several FreeBSD machines, and all of them are in same version, 10.3-RELEASE i386. And installed distcc on every machine through ports, devel/distcc. The distcc version is distcc-3.1. Using Clang 3.4.1 instead of GCC. Any compile was done very successfully. But after, every time I try to make break point in gdb, it cannot catch any source files of the project. It may be the result of the temp files named distccd_xxxxxx.ii that distcc/distccd give and receive between machines. I've tried 'directory' command in gdb, and it is not sufficient because my file tree is so complicated and too big. gdb is just fine when I compiled locally without distcc. I can't use gcc right now (I just can't modify existing configuration), and pump-mode isn't helpful.

Is there any solutions for my situation?


----------

